# Wie kann ich eine bestimmte Seite aus verschiedenen Excel-Tabellen in eine neue Exceldatei kopieren?



## L0MiN (8. Aug 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

die Frage steht ja schon oben , nun zu meinem bisherigen Fortschritt:

Ich habe zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur mit Apache POI gearbeitet um Exceldateien auszulesen oder neue Dateien zu erstellen.
Leider stößt POI bei dem Kopieren eines Blattes in ein anderes Dokument an seine Grenzen.

Auch der Quellcode aus diesem Forenbeitrag: "http://www.coderanch.com/t/420958/open-source/Copying-sheet-excel-file-excel" hilft mir leider nicht weiter, da spezielle Formeln (leider an der Stelle zwingend erforderlich) sowohl aus der Orginal- als auch aus der Zieldatei gelöscht werden... 

Verwendet habe ich den Programmcode von Ernesto Esteban, am 02.05.2011 um 13:35 Uhr. 

Ich bin Dankbar für alle produktiven Vorschläge 

Viele Grüße
Lomin


----------



## JStein52 (11. Aug 2015)

Warum hast du den Stand von Ernesto Esteban, vom 2.5.2011 genommen ? Es gab doch danach noch Änderungen, speziell auch zum Thema Formeln. Insbesondere die "Final Version" vom 5.2.2015 ??


----------

